# Slayer Espresso and Slayer Steam



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Both models of the Slayer are now available from Coffee Omega

Espresso and the Steam

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-machines/slayer/

at present only 1 group is available on the Slayer Espresso Pre-Brew Timer version

Leasing available over 3 or 5 years


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm not personally going to be buying one anyway but it's only a 2 group that comes up on that page?


----------

